# Another prayer request



## DeepCSweede (Jan 30, 2013)

My father went in for emergency surgery tonight for what we thought was a somewhat minor blockage and they ended up removing over a foot of his colon and also found out he has bowel cancer in multiple spots. The most frustrating thing is because he is on medicare, they have let this go for months. Anyways, for those of you who are willing he could use the prayers and for the doctors wisdom to figure the proper treatment.
Also, keep Ryan's dad in your thoughts n prayers too.
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 30, 2013)

My prayers and thoughts go out to your father and family.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 30, 2013)

It's on Eric!!!
Got lotsa good stuff headed your way. 
I'll PM you later, but my mother in law is here helping out for my wife's chemo, and she recently had a large section of her bowel out too. Good stuff. 
I'll ask her about it tomorrow and can maybe throw some good news your way.
Hoping the best for you and your family.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 30, 2013)

Thoughts are with you and your family Eric. I hope it works out for the best. Stay positive!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 31, 2013)

out there for you guys. luck!


----------



## don (Jan 31, 2013)

Positive thoughts to your father and family!


----------



## Benuser (Jan 31, 2013)

My thoughts are with your father and you.


----------



## echerub (Jan 31, 2013)

You have my prayers for your father as well!


----------



## Lefty (Jan 31, 2013)

Geez. I'm sending positive thoughts that way, as well.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 31, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for your father and you.


----------



## cclin (Jan 31, 2013)

my Positive thoughts with your father and family!!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 31, 2013)

My thoughts andprayers go out to you....Ryan


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 31, 2013)

prayers sent!


----------



## chinacats (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's hoping the best for your father. Sending positive vibes your way. Hang in there and be strong for your father.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks to all for the well wishes. I had been on the road and stuck in Iowa until last night so I was finally able to see him. Surgery went well and he was already able to get up and move around a little which is good. I guess the cancer is throughout his bowels and some of his intestines though so they ran some tests and in a couple of days when those come back will put a plan together.

Thanks again
Eric


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry to see this, Eric.

I hope you receive some encouraging news soon.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 1, 2013)

Best Wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope he gets a good prognosis and there is an easy treatment with little to no surgery or chemo. Chemo sucks! 
All my best to you and your dad Eric. Your family will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.
-Chris


----------

